# Holiday Bread French Toast



## Holly2015 (Dec 20, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2018)

My mom made the best French Toast....  Just like yours...  Custard soaked through the bread..  Some don't like it that way..   Too bad...


----------



## xray (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice french toast, I could go for some now with a nice side of scrapple to balance out that sweetness.

I always thought everyone made French toast during a snowstorm...that’s why the eggs, bread and milk fly off the shelves.


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2018)

I use Babka ,Panettone to make french toast or bread pudding
Richie


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow! That looks really delicious!

We usually use challah bread, but that Christmas bread looks even better! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 20, 2018)

Hmmm... Warm fuzzy thoughts ofFrencu Toast and Monte Cristo Sammie's.
Maybe Christmas morning?


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 20, 2018)

Looks amazing.  I love French toast but hardly ever eat it.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 20, 2018)

bbqbrett said:


> Looks amazing.  I love French toast but hardly ever eat it.



Same here.


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 21, 2018)

That is pretty darned good looking, I am thinking Xmas morning for that.... Like for sure.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 21, 2018)

LIKE.  Totally stealing making the custard the night before.  Great idea!

We buy some stollen for it this time of year, preferably the non-iced kind.  We like ours light/quick dunk.  The key to good french toast is the bread.  Never use regular sandwich.  Texas toast at minimum.  Slightly stale italian/french loaf is perfect.  Once you do it right, you will do it often and that includes "breakfast for dinner".  

We do monkey bread on Christmas morning.  Put it together night before and pop in the oven first thing.  Easy and awesome.  House will smell incredible too.


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 21, 2018)

zwiller said:


> LIKE.
> We do monkey bread on Christmas morning.  Put it together night before and pop in the oven first thing.  Easy and awesome.  House will smell incredible too.


 Hey Sam, What is your version of monkey bread, I had it once yrs ago but not since. Just curious.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 21, 2018)

Wife makes it and does not share the actual recipe but it is very typical.  We just tweaked it over the years.  Main thing we do is use frozen dough balls for rolls instead of canned so just like with french toast the key is the bread.  Tastes totally pro.  Switched walnuts for pecans.  No raisins or other stuff here but add em if you want.  Day before Crisco your bundt, mix up the sauce in a bowl, and roll the frozen balls around in it and place in bundt, add leftover sauce, and park in fridge until morning.  It will rise a bit and that's what you want.  Christmas am bake, rip gifts, when done, carefully flip onto a platter while still warm and the sauce will fall over it.


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2018)

What a great seasonal breakfast! Big Like!


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 21, 2018)

That sounds great... My list is never going to get any shorter....


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 21, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> That sounds great... My list is never going to get any shorter....


I hear you there... Terrible problem to have and try to overcome.


----------

